# 2005 Player of the Year



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Obviously Shavlik Randolph

It's obvious that if he shows the same improvement like he did this past year from that rigorous offseason program, he will catapult his game from his current All-American status to college god. After all, Duke fans said he was going to be great this year. And Duke fans know all, and there players are never overhyped.

After all with 18 Mickey D all-americans on his bench, one must be in awe how Coach K brilliantly carries this team to the top of the rankings. How does he do it - amazing!!! And above all else Coach K shows us that he can win by sitting his highly recruited post players and not developing them - what a showoff that Coach K is, blatantly misusing his resources to show that he can still win. Swell guy.

Question - Will J.J Reddick get the ball 30 feet from the basket on a one on one clearout with 5 seconds to go in the tourney. I hope so - that is such brilliant strategy.










OK, I'll admit this post was intended to show my hate for Duke, nothing else.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Typical. :nonono:













































Just kidding. The guy has been a huge dissapointment, but there is still time for him.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Shavlik Randolph will always be a bum in my mind.


OT: How bout we actually use this as a serious thread. Wo are the POY 2005 candidates?

I will be a homer and nominate the kid that is currently destroyin everyone, Johnny Gilchrist.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gilchrist is a good starting point.

Can never go wrong with point who is the best player of a top 5 team.

Think Brandin Knight who got some attention for POY and it was underserved - in this case Gilchrist it would be deserved attention.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Ronnie Turiaf if he stays has a chance.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, If IU gets a new Coach its Bracey Wright. If not, its going to be Deron Williams.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Obviously Shavlik Randolph
> 
> It's obvious that if he shows the same improvement like he did this past year from that rigorous offseason program, he will catapult his game from his current All-American status to college god. After all, Duke fans said he was going to be great this year. And Duke fans know all, and there players are never overhyped.
> ...


the thing that amazes me is the rest of these lemmings responded to it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2005 Player of the Year*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> the thing that amazes me is the rest of these lemmings responded to it.


As did you. What is the difference?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2005 Player of the Year*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> As did you. What is the difference?


you got me on that one, but to come in and bash duke for no reason is pretty lame.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 2005 Player of the Year*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> you got me on that one, but to come in and bash duke for no reason is pretty lame.


I agree, but Junior Noboa is one of those funny guys. Him hating Duke doesn't bother me. Why should it? As long as they win, hate away.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 2005 Player of the Year*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> you got me on that one, but to come in and bash duke for no reason is pretty lame.



I contribute alot to this board, and this is all in good fun. I am sure I am not pissing anyone off except you I guess, which is lame as you so "cleverly" put it.


Go back to posting your biased crap like Adam Morrison is the best freshmen, and so on. Or better yet shut the **** up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 2005 Player of the Year*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, but Junior Noboa is one of those funny guys. Him hating Duke doesn't bother me. Why should it? As long as they win, hate away.


I hate Duke - but I will never be bias against them in my hate. 

I still remember at the beginning of the year, when I was on a one man crusade against the board arguing that Duke was better then UConn, and should be ranked #1. Spending several days defending the virtues of the Duke program, has given me several nightmares.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 2005 Player of the Year*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



easy tough guy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 2005 Player of the Year*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> I hate Duke - but I will never be bias against them in my hate.


Classic. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

John Lucas :yes:


----------



## Yackman (Feb 15, 2004)

Lawrence Roberts.... if he doesn't enter the draft


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Let's see

Hassan Adams
JJ Reddick
GMac
Wayne Semien
Chris Paul
Paul Davis


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Some Big East POY Possibilities

Ryan Gomes
Craig Smith (ACC)
Carl Krauser
Francesco Garcia
Travis Diener
Chris Thomas



Longshots 
Billy Edelin
Denham Brown (Because he's Canadian)


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Delonte West 
Ronnie Turifar
Lawernce Roberts
Ryan Gomes


top 4 for next year


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

I think Sean Banks of Memphis will have a chance for next year


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> Ronnie Turifar


Sorry but :laugh:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry but :laugh:


i doubt he will be back, not a big gonzaga fan i take it?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Actually Turiaf is a good POY candidate. Just laughing at "Turifar" - probably should not have.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Actually Turiaf is a good POY candidate. Just laughing at "Turifar" - probably should not have.


the talk this week in seattle was that rony may have already got himself an agent, i dont know if thats true. next years team is going to be pretty young even if he is there, they lose just about their whole starting team. if turiaf leaves then it becomes even younger, they still should have enough to be at the top of the wcc but maybe not a top national ranking. on the recruting front they got commitments from 2 guys off the all state team. josh heytvelt and david pendergaft, both top 65 types.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

Dwight Howard


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Devin Harris of Wisconsin if he comes back has as good a shot as anyone. . .


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>drewson</b>!
> Dwight Howard


My sources are telling me that you cannot be the college Player of the Year if you are in the NBA. More info later.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

John Gilchrist, Chris Paul, Lawrence Roberts, Ryan Gomes, Delonte West...there's so many possibilities it's almost impossible to list them.


----------



## Bender > Rasheed (Mar 20, 2004)

*As a banned member, it's a waste of time re-registering and posting here!*


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

don't forget John Lucas... Also Wayne Simien if he comes back...


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

CHRIS PAUL if he stays at WAKE. :yes:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

um have all of yall forgotten bout the best scorer in colllege basketball............. RASHAD MCCANTS... he is teh best offensive player in the nation and hee proved las night gainst the horns taht he can play D. he had like 3 or 4 steals. this is my early fav for POY. other candidates include deng, harris, aldridge(if he goes to college), chris paul(if he stays hes my fav) and once agin i gotta put in paul davis


----------

